#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  > سوال: ارور 0x8007000D هنگام نصب ویندوز

## 2712.Esmail

با سلام
چند تا سیستم هست که با هم این مشکل رو دارن
هم با فلش و هم با دی وی دی بوتشون کردم ولی باز این ارور رو میده

----------

*fifafc*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## pasargad.sys

سلام مشکل از هارد هست...

----------

*mbagheri_464*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## 2712.Esmail

یکی از سیستم ها ویندوزش خوب کار میکرد مشکل کوچکی داشت میخواستم ویندوز عوض کنم ببینم چطور میشه که این ارور رو میده 
الان گذاشتم ویندوز ده نصب بشه ببینم باز هم این ارور رو میده یا نه

----------

*mbagheri_464*,*pasargad.sys*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## 2712.Esmail

یکی از سیستم ها ویندوزش خوب کار میکرد مشکل کوچکی داشت میخواستم ویندوز عوض کنم ببینم چطور میشه که این ارور رو میده 
الان گذاشتم ویندوز ده نصب بشه ببینم باز هم این ارور رو میده یا نه

----------

*mbagheri_464*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## 2712.Esmail

ویندوز 10 راحت نصب شد
فکر میکنید از چی باشه

----------

*mbagheri_464*,*جبرائل خدایی*

----------


## pasargad.sys

سلام...
ابتدا نسخه ویندوزی که نصب میکنید باید با سیستم مچ باشه یعنی 32 بیتی یا 64 بیتی ... اگر مادربورد قابلیت نصب 64 نداشته باشه به همچین اروری بر میخورید.. تنظیمات بایوس رو هم چک کنید ... بعضی از ویندوزهای سون رو ی همه مادربورد ها نصب نمیشن...
موفق باشد../

----------

*جبرائل خدایی*

----------

